# Acoustic amps



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a small acoustic amp for home use only. I'm not going to be gigging with it so it does not need to have lots of bells and whistles just a decent small amp to plug into once in a while. Any particular amps/brands I should look into? I'm pretty much a newbie when it comes to these and will probably buy a used one. Thanks,


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Fishman Loudbox Mini. You're not going to find anything better for the price. I did look around and this was the best that I could find.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I`m in the same situation...been pondering a Marshall ASD50. Looked and listened to a few others like Fishman, Fender, Roland. I liked the sound of the Marshall best with the guitar I was using. There are better and more expensive options, but I don`t need it for what i`m doing.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought a used Traynor Acoustic Master Standard from L&M for about a third of the cost of new.

I looked at other used choices that were available locally. There were many Fender, the occasional Fishman, a couple of dream, professional grade acoustic amps in the asking price range of $2,000 used, etc.

A Fishman was basically the size, weight, and quality I was after. However, you might as well buy that brand new if buying from L&M. The used savings was always minimal, and the Fishman amps cosmetically damage easily.

Over the last couple of years, I walked away several times from the Traynor amp that I bought. It was slightly larger and slightly heavier. It had more features, effects, true stereo, 75 Watts per channel/150 Watts, built like a tank, also two main larger speakers and can’t remember how many tweeters. I wanted a smaller footprint, lightweight, but plugging in to the Traynor won me over. It also didn’t hurt that it was in immaculate condition and the price drop practically made it a no brainer, with the ability to return should I learn something negative about the amp. It is light enough for carrying one handed up and down stairs.

The amp has a very professional presence, allows me to use it with a microphone, or put my small 8 channel board into it, and use it as a small, portable PA.







I consider this the single best guitar related investment with regards to overall satisfaction in my 50 plus years of playing.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I was suggested Crate... but ended with Behringer (keyboard amp.) to plug in a mic and two instruments...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I have this Traynor; it works pretty good. I've used Fishman and they work good too. Fender has some that look like furniture; might be something to consider if it's just for home use.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've used several: Fishman, AER, Roland, etc. Dollar for dollar, it's tough to beat Traynor.

If all you want is to be louder, a clean-ish electric guitar amp might do the trick, if you have one. Also, keyboard amps and powered speakers can do the job. I've even played through a bass amp with decent results. If you already own any of these, I would try them first.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The last singer I worked with has the same Traynor as @Tone Chaser. Sounded good to me. With enough power and features to do a gig. Looked good enough too. Gets my vote, especially for the price used.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> The last singer I worked with has the same Traynor as @Tone Chaser. Sounded good to me. With enough power and features to do a gig. Looked good enough too. Gets my vote, especially for the price used.


When my brain cells kicked in, the extra features, being able to support a small PA, and enough power watt wise made it a good choice at a used price. I could also see a singer, or small vocal group, easily using this one as a stand alone PA in small to medium setting. Also makes a good monitor.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Tone Chaser said:


> ...able to support a small PA ...as a stand alone PA in small to medium setting...makes a good monitor.


Agree. Agree. Agree.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Tone Chaser said:


> the Fishman amps cosmetically damage easily


I got a Loudbox Mini at good price because sometime in it's life, a previous owner's cat enjoyed it more than he did. lol
Here's what I plan to do with it someday.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@laristotle , I want that for my patio this summer.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I bought a Fender Acoustasonic 40 a few months ago partly because it had two channels with individual inputs to use mainly as a catch all amp in my teaching room. 40 watts in a small package and the input jacks are cleverly designed for use with with 1/4 inch or XLR, each channel also has reverb, a must have option for me. Anyway it sounds great with my electric/acoustic Fender Paramount(do I sound like a Fender rep all of a sudden?). Anyway, I like it, small light and reasonably priced.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fishman loud box mini


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm with Tone Chaser and BW. Hard to beat a Traynor.


----------



## DeegzARG (Aug 4, 2017)

Check this video out. Might help you out a bit


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll agree with what several other on here have said: the Traynor Acoustic Master. I had one and it was phenomenal. A few too many bells and whistles for my liking, but I just ignored all those extra knobs. Then for some reason I felt I needed to upgrade and bought a used AER/60. It's great, but not 3 times the price of a Traynor great.


----------

